# Nerite snail egg hatching



## justmel

I got my NPT tank set up maybe two weeks ago. My fish, pleco, & snails seem quite happy. In fact I noticed a bunch of white spots on the front of my tank just hours after cleaning it. I was freaking out, but had some help to calm down and found out it was nothing serious. My tiger Nerite snails had just beed busy and laid me a few eggs. Quite a few really, in just one small section yesterday I was able to count 60-70 eggs. The number nearly doubled overnight. My fiance bought me these snails because they are not supposed to breed in freshwater. I'm not complaining about the eggs, at $3 a piece I will take some free nerites if I can make them hatch and keep them alive.

I did some research yesterday, but as with most things came up with very different options. I was wondering if anyone here had experience with hatching nerite eggs and any advice to offer me. I've read 2 basic different theories: 1- freshwater nerite can and will breed in fw. I've read of these eggs hatching and baby snails growing to at least the size of a pencil eraser if left alone & given food to eat. 2- freshwater nerites will lay eggs in fw, but they won't hatch & if they do the snails die within a couple days. With this one I am to move the eggs (on the decorations they were laid on) to a saltwater tank. Let them hatch there and once their shells start forming move them to brackish water. After a time (I don't remember exactly, but have it saved) I am to go through a months long process of acclimating them to fresh water again.

Right now I am thinking of doing both. I have eggs everywhere. On plants, various decorations, & the glass of the aquarium. I was thinking I would set up one of my empty 10 gallons as saltwater and move a few decorations covered in eggs over there & leave the ones on the plants & glass in the fw aquarium. 

Any tips or advice is welcome!

A few of my eggies:


----------



## Jexx

I have eggs all over my aquariums. Every piece of decor has been decorated with eggs lol. They never hatch. You'll have to hatch them in salt or brackish water and then take time to acclimate them to fresh water.


----------



## justmel

IF they never hatch, how do you clean them off? Obviously I won't be able to move the eggs on the glass, there's also a few decorations. When they become to many how do you remove them?


----------



## peachii

You can clean them with a new razor blade off the glass and a hard scrubbing off the decorations. Many people don't like them laying eggs because they are like concrete.

Pretty sure to have them hatch you will need to move them saltwater. 

Good luck on hatching babies!


----------



## Jexx

i haven't been able to remove them lol


----------

